# same sex humping...



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok I know from before that this could be a sign of dominance, BUT... My black doe has decided to start humping my lilac doe continuously and won't let any males near them. I can't separate them and put them with other does because they will attack any others. I have tried 3 different males, and the same thing happens with every single one. Neither of them are pregnant, so I can't figure out what is going on with these two. Help...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Mix up the breeding trios & separate the problem doe from her friend.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

unfortunately I'm unable to put either mice with any other mice >.> I don't know why considering most of these girls have been together for about 3 months


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If the does are that aggressive to other females that you can pit them with others do you realy want to be breeding them and passing that trait on to the next generation?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

nope she along with her tank mate are no longer part of the breeding plans. In fact planning on seeing if I can't trade them in to the new breeder near me. (Yay to new breeder gonna get hairless here soon.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces with these sort of behavior problems should no be bred.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

well wouldn't suggest breeder her honestly. don't know if she would, she's a feeder breeder though so if she does the bubs would probably end up as food and not pets.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

athiena14 said:


> well wouldn't suggest breeder her honestly. don't know if she would, she's a feeder breeder though so if she does the bubs would probably end up as food and not pets.


So Im pretty new to this 
but I noticed that you are located in the same area as me! Exact same! omg, this makes me so excited hehe 
Hello there! ^^

As for the trouble, I hope you can get it all resolved. I recently had to separate a female from all of her cage mates bc she's so darn aggressive! even to me!


----------

